# Help identifying eggs on fecal



## Ashley (Oct 25, 2007)

Are these barberpole?










And what is this?










This fecal testing is neat. 

Now if I can just get my horse to poop on demand.... Anyone have pics of horse worm eggs?


----------



## MiddleRiver (Oct 30, 2007)

i'm new to fecals, infact i'm getting ready to do my second one this weekend - so i'm waiting to see the answers to your questions - also wondering if anybody has any other good pics they can share ? In my first fecal i couldn't find anything ! I think i had too much fiber in there though, and also think once i find my first egg it will be easier to find others after that - at least i hope !

I would also like to know what horse and cow parasite eggs look like - as i plan to try those as well for my horses and cows.


----------



## Ravens Haven (Oct 26, 2007)

The top one looks like the barberpole worm egg but I think that bottom one is a liver fluke...

Autumn


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2008)

I have no idea if this is a link in 101......but here you go if it ain't

http://www.apacapacas.com/parasites/

Good hunting, Whim

Oh yea.........the bottom pic kinda looks like some type of pollen......but geez, it's hard to tell.


----------



## mill-valley (Feb 22, 2008)

Eggs are very distinctive...once you see one, you will recognize them. I am not an expert with large animal parasites, would have to look them up myself. My goat's fecals also have the 1st one but haven't seen the 2nd. What objective were you using on the microscope?


----------



## Kaye White (Oct 25, 2007)

Barberpole on top, Whipworm on bottom. (if the whipworm egg had been turned just a tad, you would have seen the identical end to the one pictured.)
Geez...you took good pictures!!
Kaye

BTW...if anyone's doing fecals right now....don't let pine pollen fool ya'. It looks like a "mickey mouse cap" with the ears being blacked in. Mine are LOADED with it, as the pollen is EVERYWHERE! Even in my house! UGH.


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2008)

Did that whip pic come out of dog or goat poop ?

Whim


----------



## Ashley (Oct 25, 2007)

goat, she only had the one.


----------



## Kaye White (Oct 25, 2007)

LOL...that's the first thing I thought when I saw it, Whim....cause I'm used to seeing this in dogs.
Trichuris ovis is the caprine/sheep version. But, the eggs are almost identical.
Kaye


----------



## BlueHeronFarm (Oct 26, 2007)

Are you using a USB microscope? How cool to be able to get photos - you should post pictures of everything you find. It will be a great tool for everyone who is just learning to fecal.


----------



## Ashley (Oct 25, 2007)

Actually I just stuck the digital camera to the eyepiece. :biggrin I will be happy to take pictures of all I find. I think this is kinda fun. I'm interesting in using this to test herbal worming too, so y'all will be hearing about that.


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2008)

""""Actually I just stuck the digital camera to the eyepiece.""""


WOW......I tried the camera thing too, but didn't get squat......I may have to try it again sometime.

Whim


----------



## baileybunch (Oct 26, 2007)

Very, very neat. What magnification are you using there? What type of digi camera? I am still a learner...more of a flunky! I think it's my eyes! Or my microscope! It just couldn't be that my goats have low worm loads?!  Which is what the vet keeps telling me!


----------



## Ashley (Oct 25, 2007)

Those are at 40X, I searched around at 10X. The camera is a canon A510, it's a pretty good camera. 

Chrystyna, I too had too much debri in my first two I did, made it kinda hard to find the eggs. I found I had to be more gentle in straining. I just poured the stuff through the strainer, and let it drip, and gently pressed on it with a spoon and it worked out well, hardly any fibers at all.


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2008)

I'm gonna give some advice here, and maybe Vicki or Kaye can tweak on it a bit too. 

The main thing with running fecals is this.....you want to be able to take those results and then apply them accordingly to that animal. Once you get where you are trained enough to start finding "eggs" , then establish you a routine of running your fecals the same way every time. If you filter it, then be sure you filter it the same way every time. Try to do every movement just like a clockwork. Same amount of poop....same amount of fecal solution.....scanning the same size area on each slide. Etc.

In order to accurately know when to worm and when it is not needed, is only as accurate as you can run the fecals, and as consistant as you can. You have to be able to interpret the fecal results in order to apply them to your animal. Trying to run them the same way every time will give you the most accurate results to go by.

Geez, I just re-read this and it looks a little jibberish.....but I think you get my drift.

:needcoffee Whim


----------



## BlueHeronFarm (Oct 26, 2007)

Whim-- you are right. That's why we use the following. NO FILTERING. I touch enough poop in the day...I don't need to push it through screen on fecal day. 

http://www.vetslides.com/EPGfecalkit.html

Y'all this kit has two set-ups per kit. You can go halvsies with a friend. It will be the best $25 or even $50 you could spend.

The other thing is that it has the McMasters slides. A must for accurate EPG counts, IMHO.


----------



## Ashley (Oct 25, 2007)

That makes sense to me Whim. I'm starting to get this down, so it's falling into a routine. Do y'all weigh the poo, or just approximate? 

Thanks for the link!


----------



## LMonty (Oct 25, 2007)

I just ran into this on the Langston site. I'm going to bookmark it since learnign to do fecals is on my "Do Soon" list. thought it might be of interest to others who are newbies to it like me:
http://www2.luresext.edu/goats/library/fec.html


----------



## susie (Oct 28, 2007)

Laura-
That's a great link! At the Dairy goat conference in Oregon there was a man from Langston U who tatught about worms and how to do fecals. Great info!

Susie


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

I have a question on deciding what kind of egg count determines when all of you decide to worm off schedule. I read this CRAZY thing from FL State U that said at 500 eggs per gram of feces. I don't even want ot see ONE egg in there but it would be good to hear what everyone does.

http://www.vetmeddirect.com/Fecalyzer-Fecal-Float-Device-Parasite-Diagnostic-50-Tests--pr--01400850
We are using these altho we do not throw them away like vets do. This lets you just lay the slide on top of the fluid and pick up everything that is floating without using a dropper which may go below the surface where the eggs are and pick up mostly fluid.

We found with the digi and the scope that if you stay a bit off of the lens - maybe a finger width you will be able to get a good image. Ours look just like the ones on the sites for ID but not quite so bleached out which shows even more detail sometimes. It is too cool to have them and make files of who has what and what you did about it.

Kaye- we found some barrel shapes with black capped ends- is that pine pollen as well?
I have seen no photos or descriptions of anything like that. 
Thanks for any input!
Lee


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2008)

Lee..........I have trouble counting to 500, so think that I'll be worming somewhere before I count that far. :crazy

This is the device that I use here,.....I think it must be about the same as in the link.

I get these from my vet........I wash them, rinse them good, and use then several times before I throw them away. I really don't know the price on these, but they must be pretty cheap.....because he usually just hands me a pocket full of them and says forget about it. You can see the filtering holes in the plunger on this pic. It does a pretty good job, but you will still have some debris on the slide.


----------



## Kaye White (Oct 25, 2007)

http://instruction.cvhs.okstate.edu/jcfox/htdocs/Disk1/Images/pseudo8.jpg
http://instruction.cvhs.okstate.edu/jcfox/htdocs/Disk1/Images/pseudo9.jpg

At 10x the two connected circles will appear black or darker than the middle one.

I just use a blood tube with a cover slip over the tube. The tube is filled so that a bulge appears at the top of tube. It's left to sit for 2-3 min., removed and placed on a glass slide. 
None of the clinics used the fecalizer. Just blood tubes. 
I consider a count of more than 5 eggs on the glass slide (under the cover slip) to be enough to worm the goat. And no, I don't weigh the fecals and all that jazz. Two "berries" tells me what I need to know. Consider how much fecal matter is collected from dogs/cats on a fecal hook. Less than the two berries I use in goats.
Kaye


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

Thank you Kaye-
That is what we saw but with the 2 ends black.
Whew- thought we had some exotic here! Should have thought of pollen since it is yellow everywhere. Lee


----------



## Kaye White (Oct 25, 2007)

:lol I understand "exotic"...shoulda' heard me panic when I mistook plum tree pollen for giardia!!! Vet and Vicki both got a good laugh from that one. BUT, I did learn what to use in case of giardia! :blush
Kaye


----------



## Pairaka (Jan 12, 2008)

When we used to do fecals at the lab I used to work at years ago (way back before my firstborn was born), we just used small test tubes to collect poop samples (all kinds: rat, mouse, hamster, rabbit...mostly rat and rabbit), then put the fecalsol on top of the poop, mushed the poop up with a stick, added more fecalsol to the tube to form a meniscus on top of the tube, put a slide cover slip on top of the tube and then let it sit for about 20 minutes to let the eggs float to the top and collect under the slip. Then we put the slip on the slide, put it under microscope and then looked for them. 

Yeah, finding pollen is lots of fun.  Even in an enclosed facility like we had, we still found a lot of pollen. It came in on the feed and the bedding. 

So if you really get into doing fecals, there's no reason you couldn't get a box of small test tubes and a test tube rack.


----------

